# Another ebay spot - old projector



## SteveEllis (Jun 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Compact-Slide-Projector-2-X2-and-35mm_W0QQitemZ7631116415QQcategoryZ11722QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

